# Instant Hot Water dispense air bubbles



## ccpyue (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a Hot-1-1 instant Hot Water dispenser. The water supplies to it is filtered water. I used it for about 20 months. Recently, when dispensing hot water, it continuously dispensing hot water mixed with air blowing out. This make the hot water splash and hurt ones hand.

Anyone know where went wrong with this Hot Water Dispenser?

Thanks.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 19, 2012)

Adjust the temp down from the 190F factory setting, especially if you are at high altitude.

http://www.fiberglassrv.com/files/InSinkErator_Hot-1.pdf

But, 
"According to the SCAA, the optimal water temperature for coffee is 92 - 96C (197.6 - 204.8F) for 90% of the contact time."


----------



## ccpyue (Oct 19, 2012)

Wuzzat? said:


> Adjust the temp down from the 190F factory setting, especially if you are at high altitude.
> 
> http://www.fiberglassrv.com/files/InSinkErator_Hot-1.pdf
> 
> ...



I tried to lower the temperature, but still the same. The water source is from a Filtering system, and using a T to split water to 1) normal cold drinking water dispenser; 2) to this Hot-1, hot water dispenser. The cold water running very smooth; the hot water dispenser running like the water supplies not stable, as I can hear the water pipe seems have lot of air, but in fact is not, because the water pipe is transparent and I can see its filled water totally.

Just cannot figure out what is happening.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2012)

I think Wuzzat was thinking you,re boiling the water. Check the temp of water and if you are at higher altidude, check the temp of boiling water.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 19, 2012)

nealtw said:


> I think Wuzzat was thinking you,re boiling the water. Check the temp of water and if you are at higher altidude, check the temp of boiling water.


Or contact the maker for an answer to this weird symptom which didn't used to happen.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2012)

I found on another forum, there can be a problem with a valve inside.


----------



## ccpyue (Oct 19, 2012)

nealtw said:


> I think Wuzzat was thinking you,re boiling the water. Check the temp of water and if you are at higher altidude, check the temp of boiling water.



The water temperature is 165&#8457; after I adjusted it. I am in Toronto of Ontario, so should not be altitude problem. I called up the manufacturer, they just want me to send it back to their deport, an examination fee will be $50-. Buying a new one is around $150-. That's why I don't want to take it back for repair.


----------



## ccpyue (Oct 19, 2012)

nealtw said:


> I found on another forum, there can be a problem with a valve inside.



This sounds reasonable, but do you think we can change the valve by ourselves?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2012)

The one I read about was insinkerator and it ended with a free replacement but that would be about the age of it too, (I guess).


----------



## ccpyue (Oct 25, 2012)

Wuzzat? said:


> Or contact the maker for an answer to this weird symptom which didn't used to happen.



Someone said it may be the "Aerator" and its "screen" blocked to cause this. I managed to unscrew the "Valve" and cleaned. But I don't know Where is the "Aerator" and its "Screen", and how they look like. Could any one tell me where it is located, or show me a drawing of the "Aerator"? Thank you.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 25, 2012)

ccpyue said:


> an examination fee will be $50-. Buying a new one is around $150-. That's why I don't want to take it back for repair.


These prices are designed to put the consumer on the repair/replace fence so I'd say half the people opt for the $50 and half for the replacement.  The company may be banking on the Sunk Cost effect so that the people who pay the $50 feel compelled to have the repair done rather than blaming themselves for getting suckered by these wordsmiths.



ccpyue said:


> Someone said it may be the "Aerator" and its "screen" blocked to cause this. I managed to unscrew the "Valve" and cleaned. But I don't know Where is the "Aerator" and its "Screen", and how they look like. Could any one tell me where it is located, or show me a drawing of the "Aerator"? Thank you.


To me it seems unlikely as the cause, but since you ask
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=aerator&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=iqOJULvNHrKF0QHWuIGgBg&biw=1039&bih=765&sei=jKOJUJb9M6nm0gGJ9YGwCw#um=1&hl=en&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=faucet+aerator&oq=faucet+aerator&gs_l=img.3..0j0i24l9.2842.4047.0.4798.7.7.0.0.0.0.61.346.7.7.0...0.0...1c.1.neUhaMUr8F8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=362c52e2d55218cd&bpcl=35466521&biw=1039&bih=765[/ame]


I'd search all causes for this no matter how unlikely, then rank them as to likelihood and as to labor/parts cost.  The horns of the dilemma come when the most likely part is also the most costly.


----------



## LuckyBird (Nov 3, 2012)

ccpyue said:


> Someone said it may be the "Aerator" and its "screen" blocked to cause this. I managed to unscrew the "Valve" and cleaned. But I don't know Where is the "Aerator" and its "Screen", and how they look like. Could any one tell me where it is located, or show me a drawing of the "Aerator"? Thank you.


 
Check your link re: Hunter SRC controller. I gave you a year.


----------

